# 3d Shoots in Pa and surrounding area



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

If anyone is from PA (specifically central PA) and the surrounding area and has any info or schedules of 2015 archery shoots, post them here. Thanks!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

3dshoots.com 
you can look em up by zipode.


----------



## BTShooter (Jan 27, 2008)

These are primarily in Western PA, but some are towards the central part of the state. A little.

http://www.lmariana.com/3donline.htm


----------



## woodduck1 (Jan 2, 2015)

Gettysburg archery club is have an indoor 3D shoot Feb.22 @8:00 $10.00


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Tagged, first year in Open class. Looking to move up from just club shoots if at all possible...


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for the responses so far! Looking to find some new clubs and shoots. Wish R100 was gonna be close by...


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

So pumped just saw that it is in Batavia, NY this year!! I stay there 7-10 days every fall for fly fishing and archery hunting as it is, I plan on being there


----------



## Huskyhunter (Oct 7, 2007)

The Prime total archery challenge is supposed to be coming back to seven springs resort, but i don't think they set a date yet, We shoot Gallitzen, bedford sportsmen, Portage, buffalo run, Henrietta, chestnut ridge, and maybe a few more that i am forgetting, Chestnut ridge is always the first sunday of the month. When i start to see the schedules i'll be sure to post them.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Huskyhunter said:


> The Prime total archery challenge is supposed to be coming back to seven springs resort, but i don't think they set a date yet, We shoot Gallitzen, bedford sportsmen, Portage, buffalo run, Henrietta, chestnut ridge, and maybe a few more that i am forgetting, Chestnut ridge is always the first sunday of the month. When i start to see the schedules i'll be sure to post them.


That's cool! I actually shoot those same places! I am from near Bedford. What is that prime archery challenge?


----------



## meloy10 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hoyt1021 said:


> Tagged, first year in Open class. Looking to move up from just club shoots if at all possible...


your from westmoreland co? Check out indiana bow and gun club. Shoots on saturday nights and sunday mornings. Check their facebook page for line times. it'll be around for another 3 weeks or so then outdoor will start. Theres alot of open, semi pro, senior pro and pro shooters that are there on any given weekend. All our great guys that love to help anyone out. If you want me info PM me.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

meloy10 said:


> your from westmoreland co? Check out indiana bow and gun club. Shoots on saturday nights and sunday mornings. Check their facebook page for line times. it'll be around for another 3 weeks or so then outdoor will start. Theres alot of open, semi pro, senior pro and pro shooters that are there on any given weekend. All our great guys that love to help anyone out. If you want me info PM me.


Grew up in Armagh/New Florence area, I used to shoot Indiana years ago but only the outdoor course, haven't been back since the change of ownership, I'll be sending you a PM thanks for the info! I also shot Portage and Henrietta last year


----------



## BTShooter (Jan 27, 2008)

meloy10 said:


> your from westmoreland co? Check out indiana bow and gun club. Shoots on saturday nights and sunday mornings. Check their facebook page for line times. it'll be around for another 3 weeks or so then outdoor will start. Theres alot of open, semi pro, senior pro and pro shooters that are there on any given weekend. All our great guys that love to help anyone out. If you want me info PM me.


Shouldn't you be teaching something instead of screwing around on AT?? 

By the way, nice shooting these past few weeks. I'm hoping to get back to Indiana this weekend.


----------



## BTShooter (Jan 27, 2008)

Hoyt1021 said:


> Grew up in Armagh/New Florence area, I used to shoot Indiana years ago but only the outdoor course, haven't been back since the change of ownership, I'll be sending you a PM thanks for the info! I also shot Portage and Henrietta last year


Indiana's been a lot better these past few years. I quit going for a while too, but the shoots are run much better now. I grew up not too far from you (from Blairsville).


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

BTShooter said:


> Indiana's been a lot better these past few years. I quit going for a while too, but the shoots are run much better now. I grew up not too far from you (from Blairsville).


That is really glad to hear and will get me coming back, awesome knowing there are people here that are within 10min of my old residence, I'll have to get a look at Indoanas schedule, anyone know when their outdoor will start? I know it used to be every Sunday 8-2


----------



## meloy10 (Feb 3, 2014)

BTShooter said:


> Shouldn't you be teaching something instead of screwing around on AT??
> 
> By the way, nice shooting these past few weeks. I'm hoping to get back to Indiana this weekend.




Thanks man! I'll be up there for the first line tomorrow. Maybe I'll see ya there.


----------



## meloy10 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hoyt1021 said:


> That is really glad to hear and will get me coming back, awesome knowing there are people here that are within 10min of my old residence, I'll have to get a look at Indoanas schedule, anyone know when their outdoor will start? I know it used to be every Sunday 8-2



Check out their Facebook page. Also check http://www.lmariana.com/3donline.htm for their outdoor. They do a lot of different stuff like bring your own team shoot and indoor leagues.


----------



## Huskyhunter (Oct 7, 2007)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> That's cool! I actually shoot those same places! I am from near Bedford. What is that prime archery challenge?


http://totalarcherychallenge.com/


----------



## Huskyhunter (Oct 7, 2007)

I also have the schedule for flood city bowmen near johnstown, their 3d dates are:

April 26
may 17
june 14
july 26
aug 30
sept 20
sept 27

Does anyone know if Bear Rocks or laural run still have shoots? they were always good ones.


----------

